# lire des films depuis un DD distant



## Toz (28 Janvier 2012)

Comment lire des films qui sont sur un disque dur distant ( au cul d'une borne airport), depuis un iPad?
J'ai bien lu 2 /3 trucs pour lire des films depuis l'iPad sur un mac, mais c'est pas ça que je recherche.


----------



## arbaot (28 Janvier 2012)

via le mac/pc
configurer la borne airport
ouvrir un compte de partage du disque dur pour l'ipad

puis 
sur l'ipad 
à l'aide d'une app comme OPlayerHD
se connecter au serveur de fichier avec les identifiants du compte créer précédemment


----------



## Toz (28 Janvier 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> via le mac/pc
> configurer la borne airport
> ouvrir un compte de partage du disque dur pour l'ipad
> 
> ...



Alors vraiment! un super merci!!
... mais j'ai encore une question. De paramétrage cette fois.
dans Oplayer, j'ai Hôte, nom, mot de passe. Je mets quoi dans hôte?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

j'ai un peu avancé tout seul.
Dans "Hôte", j'ai mis l'IP de ma borne airport sur laquelle est branché le DD.
Et j'ai choisi SAMBA plutôt que FTP.
Mon DD monte bien, mais rien ne s'affiche.
voilà où j'en suis


----------

